# How do you know how to book a GOOD one zone agr trip?



## MiRider (Feb 15, 2013)

I did a few searches and I can't find anything that explains it to me.

So would you guys be so kind as to give me (and others, I'm sure) a nice, bullet point, primer?

If there's a thread/info somewhere, point me to it.

I'm interested in one zone trips from Chicago.

Can I originate and terminate there?

I have no problem paying for part of my trip either.

My interpretation of the awards were kind of like the rail pass, one zone is like one segment but I'm obviously wrong.

I just don't get it but I've got points and I'm excited! 

TIA


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

So here's the deal.

AGR awards are one way, so they can either originate or terminate there, but not both (unless you book two awards). Since you live in MI and that is in the central zone as well, you can also start/end your trip at your home station and not have to pay the cost of getting to or from Chicago.

Look at the map on the AGR website, and you can book an award to any other city in the central zone.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 15, 2013)

probably the longest trip you should be able to book is chicago to atlanta by way of new orleans. you have to pay for your overnight (both coming and going in new orelans) but you do have a few hours to look around on each layover. should be 15k points each way(chicago to atlanta and return) for a roomette for 1 or 2 people. both the city of new orleans and the crescent we have found to be nice trips


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Feb 15, 2013)

Nutshell:

By and large, America is divided into 3 zones*.


The Eastern Zone is basically everything in the Eastern Time Zone. Trains cross the zone boundary at Mobile, Atlanta, Cincinnati, and Toledo.
The Western Zone is everything west of the Rockies. Trains cross the zone boundary at El Paso, Albuquerque, Denver, and Wolf Point (MT).
The Central Zone is in between.
So, a 2 zone trip is any trip within 2 zones. For example, you could book a 2-zone reward trip from Chicago to Miami. That would involve 2 trains (the _Capitol Limited_ and the _Silver Meteor_). You could book a 2-zone trip from San Diego to Toledo (_Pacific Surfliner + __Southwest Chief_ + _Capitol Limited_).

A 1-zone trip is any trip within 1 zone. For example, the _City of New Orleans_ between Chicago and New Orleans. Or the _Coast Starlight_ between Los Angeles and Seattle. It can involve multiple trains, too. For example, a trip from Toldeo to Denver (_Capitol Limited + California Zephyr_).

*There's also a Northeast Zone that is sort of an overlay zone within the Eastern Zone.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

What you're telling me is pretty much what I thought but then I read lspolkom's trip report about a one zone trip that sounded like a lot of fun.

_Houston to Los Angeles on the Sunset Limited, Los Angeles to Portland on the Coast Starlight, and finally Portland to St. Paul on the Empire Builder_

Trip Report here

I'd like to accomplish something like that.

Would it be feasible for me to visit family in Dallas on my own dime and duplicate lspolkom's trip except end my trip in Michigan with agr?

Eh, I think I'm understanding better.

I'd probably get routed right back on to the TE - right?

I'd love to figure out ways to get the most bang for my points in a roomette.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 15, 2013)

So, upon reading further and with the helpful input in this thread....

I've figured that it Arrow accepts it, it's a valid connection.

Where it begins and ends determines the zone level

I found that if I want to take a nice long trip on the CS, I'd have to get myself down to SAS and end the trip in MSP and not CHI otherwise, I wind up back on the TE.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

Now you're getting the hang of it.

The only catch is that AGR has taken to charging based not just on the endpoints, but on the zones that you travel through.

These days, most AGR agents would book the trip you link as a 2 zone, since it travels through the central and west zones.

If you want to limit yourself to a 1 zone redemption, El Paso to Wolf Point, Montana would give you the Sunset to the CS to the Empire Builder - a nice redemption, you'd just have to pay to get to El Paso and then home from Wolf Point.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Ryan!

I'm going to have fun with this.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 15, 2013)

Joanie, I'm from Florida & only have 35,000 pts. I want to go to see Glacier Park & have a NICE Train Ride this summer!!! So, I'm flying to Albuquerque, catching the SWC to LAX then the CS to West Glacier (WGL) for 15K pts., doing the Park Gig, then paying cash for the coach portion from West Glacier to Wolf Point (Zone Border City), then taking a 2 Zone 20,000 pt trip in a Roomette from WPT-CHI-WAS-ORL-STP!!!! Sometimes I think the planning is as much fun as the trip!?!? NAAAH!!!

Have Fun

RF


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

That a great use of points, but I'll bet that you're not taking the CS to West Glacier. 

Portland maybe, then the Empire Builder to WGL?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 15, 2013)

Ryan said:


> That a great use of points, but I'll bet that you're not taking the CS to West Glacier.
> Portland maybe, then the Empire Builder to WGL?


I stand corrected!!! :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 15, 2013)

Rail Freak said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > That a great use of points, but I'll bet that you're not taking the CS to West Glacier.
> ...


Sit down! You're blocking the view! :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

No worries, I just didn't want Joanie to get confused when she tried to bring that trip up.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, to have even 15,000 points. I'm not quite 1/2 way there. But, someday.

I think I will apply for the card the next time it has more than the standard bonus points. My financial situation is getting better each month.

May even take advantage of the 30% bonus for buying points. Not sure how much I want to spend/buy yet.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 15, 2013)

A. Blue: I bit the bullet last year and got the Amtrak Mastercard (not the Sapphire one with the fee), and have racked up more points than I thought I would have. Of course, I did buy a couple of pieces of furniture with it, which helped. I also use the card for gas, groceries, restaurants, etc. and just pay the bill in full every month.

If I had it to do over, I'd probably get the Sapphire one and cancel it after the first year. I don't like credit cards with annual fees; there are too many that don't have them! But the extra 28,000 points would be worth the one year fee, in hindsight.

I bought 10,000 pts. in Dec. and got the bonus 3,000 pts. I'm getting there! I may buy more before the current promotion ends in March, haven't decided.

I can't get many points for train travel as the closest station is Atlanta, which has only one route. Hubby and I only had a few from train travel.

Good luck accumulating your points! I am wanting to use some of mine.....


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2013)

I base my redemptions somewhat on the amount it would have cost had I paid for it. Since you can buy points (when there is no bonus offered) for 2,75 cents a point, I use that amount as the absolute minimum I want to get. If the redemption rate is under that, I will pay for the trip. However most times I get 4–6 cents per point. (I have even received 10-12 cents per point!)

HINT: The best redemption rates are for sleepers. Even better if 2 are going, as an AGR award in a sleeper costs the same for 1 person or 2 people! The worst redemption rate is for a coach award, since these all cost less and are per person only.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2013)

JoanieB said:


> I did a few searches and I can't find anything that explains it to me.So would you guys be so kind as to give me (and others, I'm sure) a nice, bullet point, primer?
> 
> If there's a thread/info somewhere, point me to it.
> 
> ...


I agree with the Info the others have already Posted, it's Fun to do Pretend Bookings and Arrange Your Own Train Trips with Points or Money! Since the Trips tend to be Longer on the Western LD Trains, the Best Deals are Generally to the West Coast from ELP/ABQ or DEN to WPT but it is a Long way from WPT-CHI, it's Overnight and tends to be Pricey if you Pay for it! Id sasy that taking a 2 Zone Award from DEN/ABQ or ELP via LAX/PDX to CBS (Lots of us have been Allowed to stay in our Rooms with a Paid Coach Ticket from CBS-CHI since Lunch is the Last Meal on the EB into CHI) is the way to go for only 5,000 more Points in a Sleeper!


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 15, 2013)

It might not work for you since you are starting from the central zone, but I just saw a fabulous 1-zone award in the eastern zone in another thread (courtesy of the traveler): Miami to Maine!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

The nice thing about the Sapphire card is that the points transfer 1:1 into AGR and United.


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 15, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> If I had it to do over, I'd probably get the Sapphire one and cancel it after the first year. I don't like credit cards with annual fees; there are too many that don't have them! But the extra 28,000 points would be worth the one year fee, in hindsight.


You're not limited to just one Chase credit card. The present Chase Sapphire Preferred offer is not 28k points, but 40k, after spending $3k in three months. If you have the credit, and can make the spend, I'd get the card, use enough to get the initial bonus, and then put it in you sock drawer with a note to cancel it after eleven months.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Drat, I forgot about the spending $3k in three months. I did with the regular card, only because of the furniture purchase, but don't anticipate spending that much in three months again any time soon. My utility bills, etc., are already on bank draft and it's too much trouble to change them and then change them back. Otherwise, I would definitely go for the Sapphire because 40,000 points is certainly worth a year's fee. I didn't know you could have both cards, thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

Why change it back, just keep everything there and pile up the points.

$3k in a month is very doable, when you put ALL of your spending on the card.

And yeah, multiple cards rock - I have the AGR card, the Sapphire and the United MilesPlus Explorer.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmmm..... 

Thanks! (I love this forum!)


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 15, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> 40,000 points is certainly worth a year's fee.


No fee the first year, so the 40k points are free if you cancel after 11 months. But if the $1k a month spend isn't there, it isn't there. It's always best to be conservative on these things. Otherwise you start paying interest, and that quickly ruins the value of the sign-up bonus.



Ryan said:


> And yeah, multiple cards rock - I have the AGR card, the Sapphire and the United MilesPlus Explorer.


What about the Chase Freedom card? It gives 5 points per dollar in select categories, and the points earned on it can be transferred to the Sapphire Preferred card, and thence to AGR or United. Lousy sign-up bonus now, I know, but still I've gotten good value out of it. The only good thing about filling up the car now is knowing that every dollar spent on gas puts me five points closer to a trip in sleeper class.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Feb 15, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > And yeah, multiple cards rock - I have the AGR card, the Sapphire and the United MilesPlus Explorer.
> ...


I think this is a good combination to have as well; I have the Freedom now, as it's a good entry-level rewards card that one can get with good but not stellar credit. I'm applying for the Sapphire now, as my Fiancee and I are at a point both in our lives and credit wise where we need a card that gives us some more flexibility, and given it's fairly extensive list of benefits, not the least being able to transfer 1:1 to major rewards programs that include the Rail (AGR), Air (United/Star Alliance), and Hotel (Mariott), I think it's a good option as it allows all of our spend to funnel into one bucket, and then get doled out according to the needs of our travel. I'm initially planning to get it for the 40k bonus (as I have some upcoming expenses I know will push me over the limit that I can pay off), and then 11 months out we'll see how much use it gets as to whether it's worth keeping another year.

~ DCTE


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I agree it's best to be conservative where credit cards are concerned. Gotta pay those bills in full when they come!

I'm afraid I wouldn't meet the $3,000 in 3 months requirement right now, even putting all the everyday expenses on it. Wish I'd gotten it last year, though, because I would have then.


----------



## dart330 (Feb 16, 2013)

The $95 yearly fee on the Chase Sapphire Preffered card also includes a 7% dividend on all points earned over the year (even double points). If you spend enough, the $95 is much cheaper than buying points from AGR even with the 30% bonus.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone else find it impossible to cancel a card when the issuer freaks out when you call to cancel? I have a never used AmEx that got me a smallish signing bonus but no other advantages, so stopped using. Called to cancel and found that was not possible so the line of credit is open even though the card was cut up before I placed the call.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2013)

I've never run into that (although that reminds me I need to call an cancel my Sirius account, which is equally painful).

I think if you send them a letter saying to close the account they'll have to do it.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 4, 2013)

Ryan said:


> I've never run into that (although that reminds me I need to call an cancel my Sirius account, which is equally painful).


Just don't take it too serious, and it shouldn't be too bad. :lol:


----------



## calwatch (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't forget "manufactured spending". Do you have taxes you can pay? Prepay your cell phone bill a few months or even a year in the future? How about other utilities? Do you go to chain stores like gas stations, restaurants, or clothing stores (gift cards)? Even with the fees to pay taxes, for instance (1.89%) it compares very well to buying points through AGR or the mythical "points run" (although you don't get tier qualifying points through spending, unlike through riding).


----------

